# strickly feeders



## Iceman (Apr 28, 2003)

i have a 7inch snakehead who just eats feeders,i know there not good for them and are a risk, i want to get it to eat other foods? i know there hard to get off feeders, ive tried beefheart,crickets,meal worms,krill but no luck, i want to try earth worms maybe that will work, possibaly frogs? im from canada and i think i read in a post here that there not harmful to the fish?


----------



## bbb (May 27, 2003)

you can hold the food for a while and when it gets really hungry it might accept it..

had the same with my tiger python (m.bivittatus) While he was on the rats it was cool with me to feed him with live prey but when he got bigger had to trow in 5-6 rats at the session or big rabbit as a alternative...

that was bit to much so I left him hungry for three weeks and than he accepted dead chicken.

hope it helps..


----------



## hays98 (Mar 8, 2003)

my snakehead did the same thing he would only eat feeders nothing else
thats what he lived on for about 2 years but he was getting to big so i had to let him go into the lake. j/ki gave him to my pet store for 2 p's


----------



## SnowCichlid (Jan 10, 2003)

I had a similar problem with my pike... If you lower the amounts of feeders you have then slowly introduce frozen foods then you should have some success.
try starting off using bloodworms :







:


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

My friend that I traded my wallagu attu got him to eat pellets krill and anything that drops in the tank. When I had him all he would eat was feeders. He would just let his fish starve for about a week or so, then feed them only pellets or whatever he wanted to feed them. After a couple of trys the eat it with no problems. Dont try just once, even if they deny it for the first time, keep trying again.


----------



## o snap its eric (Feb 19, 2003)

Starvation always work. =) cruel but work. SH will eat anything when hungry


----------



## GARGOYLE (Feb 12, 2003)

starve for a few days, he will learn to eat whatever is in the tank.


----------

